# Daughter bow - ??



## thumbteacher (Mar 7, 2009)

Would like suggestions for a bow for my daughter, that is 15. I suppose she's the size of most women, so I need suggestions for womens bows. Looking for used reasonably priced?? Don't know draw length yet, but she's average size. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## chugaplug (Jan 30, 2011)

I can wait for my daughter to start shooting. I would visit your local pro shop. Have them set something up for her so you can find out her draw lenght and what kind of poundage she can handle. (Start low) they may even have some used bows for sale. If not you could check the classifieds here. My wife started on a darton sl50.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Measure her wing span from the tip of each middle finger. Divide that by 2.5 and you will have an idea. Typically that is not their actual DL but say if you come up with 23-24" and the shortest a used bow will adjust is 26" then you know that is a deal breaker. Draw length and draw weight are the 2 most important aspects for getting a beginner started, mass weight is also up there so try to stay under 4# for just the bow....


----------



## Non Typical (Feb 17, 2009)

First I would ask how much do you want to spend? Do you want new or used? PM sent


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Mission has a nice beginners bow, I believe it's called the "Maniac" but not 100% sure. I just know that I've seen it priced for around $280, the draw length and draw weight both have large margins, and you can customize the color to whatever she would like. Then again you also said you wanted a used bow lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

I purchased a Browning Micro-Midas for my daughter when she was 11 years old. She took her first deer with that bow at 12 years of age. At 18 years of age the bow still fits her fine, and she is still shooting this bow today. I really couldn't have asked for much more as far as quality and adjustment ranges go. I'd highly recommend Browning youth bows. 
<----<<<


----------



## wrenchman (Jun 23, 2003)

I bought my son a micro-midas when he was 11 the bow has lots of room for adjustment he is still hunting with it at 16 and i have it turned all the way up and length is set at 27 inchs.
I will have to get him a new one soon he is 6 feet 2 inchs tall but left hand bows are not cheep.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

The Micro Midas is a good starter bow. Not sure if it is still in production but there should be plenty on the used market. There were Micro Midas, II, III as well so be aware of what you are paying for. PSE now has all of Browning's Archery "stuff" but they do not have everything. Trying to help guy on AT and PSE was no help with specs. Look for a Diamond Edge or Razor Edge, the difference is adjustability; the nod goes to the Razor Edge. Be aware that the upgrade to heavier or lighter limbs now includes strings and cables and will cost you $100.00...


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

thumbteacher said:


> Would like suggestions for a bow for my daughter, that is 15. I suppose she's the size of most women, so I need suggestions for womens bows. Looking for used reasonably priced?? Don't know draw length yet, but she's average size. Any help would be appreciated.



Parker offers an excellent youth bow, and offer the "grow with Parker" program. Which means when you buy the bow the limbs are replaced free of charge as the child matures and grows.

One catch. Know the dealer you buy from. I haven't contacted Parker yet, but the dealer I purchased from refused to upgrade the limbs, and another dealer told me it was between me and the original dealer.

(original purchase: south of Newaygo on M37, north of Bitely).

of all the bows I've test driven, I think I liked that particular bow the most.

and it performed very well even at exceedingly light weight and proved very deadly in the field, but was limited to 15yd shots (the drop point).

I, on the other hand, don't believe in bow hunting beyond 15 yards. (I realize this is a very controversial statement, but the vast majority of successful skilled hunters might would agree with me).


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

lots of good bows out there today for youth/small frame shooters...my 15 year old daughter just sold her bow and we will be hunting for a new one...I am going to look at the bowtechs as I believe they have a package deal for around the 400 dollar range and bear and pse too...get her out there and shoot as many as she can (that is the fun part)


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

In my initial reply I hadn't realized that Browning was purchased by PSE. However, it was so recently that I bet you can still find some good close-outs if you look around! 
Darton would be another bow worth looking at, and if they had made this bow when I was in the market I wouldn't have hesitated. http://www.dartonarchery.com/Ranger-III.html
To me, the main things to look for is a good range in draw weight, draw length, and ability to make adjustments without a bow press. The Darton above covers all these bases! 
<----<<<


----------



## FlyGirl (Jul 7, 2008)

I am a smaller woman, but I use a youth model Matthews. I love it. Fits me like a glove.... BUT, I am limited to 50 lbs. Hoyt has a really nice womens bow, and the one out this year has a pink string.  Not that you need something girly, but its a stunning bow for a girl, has a nice fit too. 

Both are pricey, but if she is eager, might be worth it.


----------

